# I actually miss being Hyper



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

I was hyper from the age of 13 and after 7 years of remission, have gone hypo. I hate everything about it. My weight is up and down in a 10lb range all the time. I feel groggy and the levothyroxin makes me sick. I was always super thin before this. I know it's crazy because taking meds to be slower were actually worse for my body, but it seemed so much easier to level out. Blah!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi,

Do you have some recent lab results that you could share with us? I wonder what is causing your labs to be all over. Did you have RAI or surgery?


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

No just the fact that I was in remission for 7 years then went hypo and was put on Levothyroxin. They keep changing my doses up and down because I can't seem to stay in one place. I put up my last labs on the labs board.

Never had RAI or surgery because I didn't need it when diagnosed and on meds from 13-21. My thyroid is fine in every scan.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When is the last time you have had an ultrasound?

I was hyper for at least 7 years and on Tapazole for 4.5 years and can tell you that life without a thyroid and being hypo is much better than being hyper. I have gained 3-4 lbs post thyroidectomy and am menopausal. Sounds like your med's are not where they need to be.


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

I was diagnosed hyper at age 13 and was then in remission 7 years with no pills until I was 29.

I'm hypo now and changing meds all the time to get the dose right since it's my first time ever taking it. My thyroid scan as of a month ago was perfect-it has never been a problem even when I was hypo.


----------

